# 1998 Altima Evap Cannister/Control Valve



## lukstro (Jan 13, 2005)

The service engine light soon light came on, and after being scanned it said that I need a new EVAP canister. The shop says that I will need a new canister, and probably a new Control valve. Total cost of parts and service:

EVAP Canister: $141
Control Valve: $35
Parts and labor combined: $355

I have two questions:

1. The directions on the manual seem very easy to replace the EVAP by myself. How about the control valve? I'm not a mechanic, but just a pretty-good-at-figuring-things-out kind of guy. Is this something I that I should mess with myself or should I let the shop do it?

2. If I can do this myself, where would you recomend me looking around to find the best price on the parts?

I would be grateful for any advice on this. Thanks.


----------



## lukstro (Jan 13, 2005)

Anybody have any suggestions for me?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm showing that the 98 Altima has both a front and rear purge control valve
Front 14956-1P110 $74.95 
Rear 14956-31U10 $61.30 
The canister usually will clog up typically from filling the fuel tank all the way up instead of pulling it out when the nozzle clicks the first time. The excess fuel is sucked up into the canister which eventually becomes full. 
canister 14950-9E009 $141.67

What code was actually in there by the way?
Also you should be able to get the canister at a regular parts store if you don't want to spend the monet at the dealer.

Troy


----------

